# Help! What is eating my betta's fins???



## NoraBora (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I've had a mild to moderately planted 10g tank since June and have been fairly successful in keeping the hardy fish I have in there (as in, only one fish has died). I have 4 neon tetras, 4 zebrafish, 1 betta, 1 male balloon-bellied molly, 5 glass shrimp and 2 assassin snails and a lot of mini pond snails. I added all the inhabits gradually, and I added the betta about 1.5 months ago to the tank and he seemed to get along with everyone - no aggression or anything like that. Recently I've been noticing that his tail, which was in good condition when I got him, has started looking torn around the edges. These holes that look like little bite marks started showing up on his dorsal fin, but they would heal, and then more "bites" would appear. His tail fin was torn down the middle along one of the spines - the tear started healing up but then a few days later the entire spine disappeared! What is going on??? I don't think it's fin rot or any other disease - there are no other obvious symptoms and all the fish are active and eating well. Can anyone please give me some advice???

Thanks a lot!


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

Just going on what you've got and my experience with mollies I'd have to say to keep an eye on the molly, but my zebra danios have also been known to harrass as well. I placed a betta in a 125, which you'd think would be plenty of room. I noticed only on one occasion a zebra pestering him, but my orange sail-fin molly (who is no longer with us) would bug him constantly. The betta now has a paludarium home he shares with 2 red spotted central newts, 3 otos, and two ramshorns snails (which will become a million in no time I'm sure).


----------

